

The Golden Gate Bridge Turns 75 - spathak
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/05/the-golden-gate-bridge-turns-75/100306/

======
tgrass
NPR ran a piece the other day on the opening of the bridge [1] . I was struck
by the response of a Marin county woman who was a child then: "We suspected
the bridge was going up just so it could ruin Marin County," she says. Marin
residents were bracing for saloons and quick-food stands. And that's just what
happened, Danielson says. With a laugh, she adds, "I love people, but there
are too many of us!"

I work in land development, but all of my friends are
conservationists/environmentalists. It was interesting to see how some
protectionist attitudes can be traced through the history of a region and are
not theoretical, but come by the full momentum of local culture.

1\. [http://www.npr.org/2012/05/25/153205217/walk-this-way-
crossi...](http://www.npr.org/2012/05/25/153205217/walk-this-way-crossing-the-
golden-gate-bridge)

